# enlarged lymph node after mastitis



## mamaonthefarm (Oct 9, 2006)

hi
nak
I am healing from a bad case of mastitis (no antibiotics - just natural remedies). I had severe symptoms Wed, Thu, and then slowly got better Fri and today (Sat). But I noticed a grape-sized lymph node in the armpit by the breast where I had the infections. Is that normal? (This is my 4th kid. I've had many bouts of mastitis and never noticed enlarged lymph node before).
thanks


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I think it's okay, if you're sure it's a lymph node. A lymph node will sort of squirt out from under your finger if you press on it. Lymph nodes commonly enlarge in response to your body's efforts to fight infection. And even once the infection is resolved, the enlargement can persist for a while afterward-- weeks, even. I wouldn't worry about it unless like a few weeks or a month go by and it's still enlarged, unless you see anything else worrisome.

Grape-sized is big, though. Is there any chance it's a clogged duct, rather than a node?


----------

